# Amid COVID-19 a talented Pakistani Hindu got commission as GD pilot in Pakistan Air Force



## Shahzaz ud din

Amid COVID-19 a talented Pakistani Hindu got commission as GD pilot in Pakistan Air Force. 




Rafique Ahmed Khokhar@RafiqueKhokhar
Congratulations to Rahul Dev on his selection as GD Pilot in Pakistan Air Force (PAF). He hails from a remote village of Tharparkar, Sindh. All our love and prayers for him.















Partab Shivani@PartabShiwani
Good news during COVID-19 tense situation
Thar rocked again
Congratulations , Rahul Dev who hails from very remote village of Tharparkar , has been selected as GD Pilot in Pakistan Air Force. @gabeeno @MJibranNasir @ShehzadRoy @KlasraRauf

Reactions: Like Like:
51


----------



## PakShaheen79

Wishing him very best of luck through out his carrier in PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Shahzaz ud din said:


> Congratulations to Rahul Dev on his selection as GD Pilot in Pakistan Air Force (PAF). He hails from a remote village of Tharparkar, Sindh. All our love and prayers for him.


Proud of you my friend, may you succeed further in your career in PAF.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Taking advantage of this to sneak in a Public Service Message for everyone.

Please, next time you think about or see someone attacking all Hindus or Hinduism in an argument with Indians, politely correct them that by doing so they are also abusing and disrespecting Pakistani citizens like Rahul Dev who follow Hinduism.

Distinguish between India & Hinduism or Hindutva/Sanghis and Hinduism.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
52


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

Next time it will be !!!!

RAHUL VS  ABHI-NON-DONE

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Its nice to see our Hindu brethren joining the military.

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## Mugen

A Pakistani is a Pakistani regardless of religion! I hope he will make us proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## TOPGUN

God bless !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AsianLion

Rahul Dev looks handsome boy too.

Pakistani Hindus Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

AsianLion said:


> Rahul Dev looks handsome boy too.


*Everything that is associated with Pakistan is always very beautiful.*

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## xyx007

God Bless you!


----------



## GHALIB

khuda ka shukar hai 70 sal me ek hindu naukri pa gaya , we have many muslims as commissioned officer including idris hasan latif as air chief martial of indian air force .



PakShaheen79 said:


> Wishing him very best of luck through out his carrier in PAF.





xyx007 said:


> God Bless you!





FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Everything that is associated with Pakistan is always very beautiful.*





Mugen said:


> A Pakistani is a Pakistani regardless of religion! I hope he will make us proud.





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its nice to see our Hindu brethren joining the military.



khuda ka shukar hai 70 sal me ek show piece mil gaya .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## B.K.N

GHALIB said:


> khuda ka shukar hai 70 sal me ek hindu naukri pa gaya , we have many muslims as commissioned officer including idris hasan latif as air chief martial of indian air force .


India Muslim population is 200 million. And Pakistan is 97 or 8 percent Muslim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

GHALIB said:


> khuda ka shukar hai 70 sal me ek hindu naukri pa gaya


*There are many in the Army if you have noticed*!!!



GHALIB said:


> khuda ka shukar hai 70 sal me ek show piece mil gaya .


*Oh bhai Delhi maen Muslamanon kae sath kia kar rahae ho!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Taking advantage of this to sneak in a Public Service Message for everyone.
> 
> Please, next time you think about or see someone attacking all Hindus or Hinduism in an argument with Indians, politely correct them that by doing so they are also abusing and disrespecting Pakistani citizens like Rahul Dev who follow Hinduism.
> 
> Distinguish between India & Hinduism or Hindutva/Sanghis and Hinduism.


Yes you are right.We should be careful while mentioning Hindus and Hinduism.Trolling on PDF should be Indian,s specific only.There are so many brothers from our minorities who are serving in Pak armed forces.Even some of them sacrificed their lives while fighting the war against terrorism..
*Shaheed Ashok Kumar sacrficed his life in Wazeeristan.*




* Shaheed Lal Chand Rabri*










*Hindus** in Pakistan Army | MINORITIES IN PAKISTAN .




*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
24


----------



## Mugen

GHALIB said:


> khuda ka shukar hai 70 sal me ek hindu naukri pa gaya , we have many muslims as commissioned officer including idris hasan latif as air chief martial of indian air force .
> 
> khuda ka shukar hai 70 sal me ek show piece mil gaya .


India is also a country where muslims are lynched in increasing numbers, with millions of them under lock down since more than a year. Here we are celebrating an Individual of our minority background, a stark contrast to what is happening in India and then an Indian comes along acting in a disgusting manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHALIB

Mugen said:


> India is also a country where muslims are lynched in increasing numbers, with millions of them under lock down since more than a year. Here we are celebrating an Individual of our minority background, a stark contrast to what is happening in India and then an Indian comes along acting in a disgusting manner.



give him right to sit on position of air chief , chief minister , PM, GOVERNOR , chief election commissioner , in your constitution .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Lagta hai tujhe ghalib film dikhani pare gi.


GHALIB said:


> give him right to sit on position of air chief , chief minister , PM, GOVERNOR , chief election commissioner , in your constitution .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHALIB

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Lagta hai tujhe ghalib film dikhani pare gi.



tu khud dekh amir liaqat ke sath .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Tujh jese RAW k bot ko Amir bhai k sath kamre mein akela band kr dunga phir wo tujhe ghalib film dikhaye ga.


GHALIB said:


> tu khud dekh amir liaqat ke sath .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugen

GHALIB said:


> give him right to sit on position of air chief , chief minister , PM, GOVERNOR , chief election commissioner , in your constitution .


This I can agree with.

But even with what's in your consitution, it does not prevent you from oppressing and lynching muslims, does it?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## N.Siddiqui

GHALIB said:


> give him right to sit on position of air chief , chief minister , PM, GOVERNOR , chief election commissioner , in your constitution .




That hogwash and eyewash by Congress, the Chanakya statecraft of deceit and deception, falsehood and lies are no more accepted by the Sangh and Hindutva...called Muslim appeasement, resulting in the rise of Sanghis.

Where is all that Muslim appeasement gone...that was just an eyewash and fake vote bank politics.

Now hatred for Muslims wins extremists votes and perks. That hogwash has failed....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syed1.

Handsome lad.... May Allah give him success Ameen


We need to put the kettle on, tea guests are coming

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## syed_yusuf

GHALIB said:


> give him right to sit on position of air chief , chief minister , PM, GOVERNOR , chief election commissioner , in your constitution .



who was a msulim PM in india
who was a muslim chief justice in india
who was a muslim army, navy or airforce chief in india

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nwmalik

congratulations.
proud of you and all the soldiers of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Chalo good. If minorities do well we should all like it. Nice to see Pakistanis here hailing it instead of calling him "cow urine drinker" or something. Best of luck to the man in the service of his motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Yar tum saro se nai hoga. It's not your paygrade. Cheers Doc ko bulao.


Jackdaws said:


> Chalo good. If minorities do well we should all like it. Nice to see Pakistanis here hailing it instead of calling him "cow urine drinker" or something. Best of luck to the man in the service of his motherland.


----------



## Hiptullha

Jackdaws said:


> Chalo good. If minorities do well we should all like it. Nice to see Pakistanis here hailing it instead of calling him "cow urine drinker" or something. Best of luck to the man in the service of his motherland.



Reminds me of how Indians here used to call Pakistani Muslims all terrorist but their Indian Muslims - oh wait, they also consider their Indian Muslims terrorists. Nevermind.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Hiptullha said:


> Reminds me of how Indians here used to call Pakistani Muslims all terrorist but their Indian Muslims - oh wait, they also consider their Indian Muslims terrorists. Nevermind.


Wrong.

Hindus and most non Muslims (not all Indians) call ALL MUSLIMS terrorists. Nationalities are secondary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

GHALIB said:


> give him right to sit on position of air chief , chief minister , PM, GOVERNOR , chief election commissioner , in your constitution .



At least we are not world's largest hypocrisy. We have it officially Islamic Republic of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Shahzaz ud din said:


> Yes you are right.We should be careful while mentioning Hindus and Hinduism.Trolling on PDF should be Indian,s specific only.They are so many brothers from our minorities who are serving in Pak armed forces.Even some of them sacrificed their lives while fighting the war against terrorism..
> *Shaheed Ashok Kumar sacrficed his life in Wazeeristan.*
> View attachment 628898
> 
> * Shaheed Lal Chand Rabri*
> View attachment 628899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hindus** in Pakistan Army | MINORITIES IN PAKISTAN .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Pakistani Hindus, Sikhs, Jews, Christians etc are just as Pakistani as are Pakistani Muslims and all are brothers and sisters..... ......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jackdaws

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Yar tum saro se nai hoga. It's not your paygrade. Cheers Doc ko bulao.





Hiptullha said:


> Reminds me of how Indians here used to call Pakistani Muslims all terrorist but their Indian Muslims - oh wait, they also consider their Indian Muslims terrorists. Nevermind.



Acha? When did Indians here call Indian Muslims terrorists?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

You Indians are always like orange is not orange.
It is red+yellow.


AfrazulMandal said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Hindus and most non Muslims (not all Indians) call ALL MUSLIMS terrorists. Nationalities are secondary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

American Pakistani said:


> At least we are not world's largest hypocrisy. We have it officially Islamic Republic of Pakistan.


That is not correct. 

You don't extract jizya from them.

In restrospect, you should.

You should also not rebuild or renovate their temples. Which you currently do.

My point is the hypocrisy is inherent in IR Pakistan too.


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Taking advantage of this to sneak in a Public Service Message for everyone.
> 
> Please, next time you think about or see someone attacking all Hindus or Hinduism in an argument with Indians, politely correct them that by doing so they are also abusing and disrespecting Pakistani citizens like Rahul Dev who follow Hinduism.
> 
> Distinguish between India & Hinduism or Hindutva/Sanghis and Hinduism.



Right.


----------



## Hiptullha

Jackdaws said:


> Acha? When did Indians here call Indian Muslims terrorists?



WTF did you miss the TJ saga and the "Corona Jihad" Muslims were waging against Indians? I guess those Indians don't count since they're all banned now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gentelman

syed_yusuf said:


> who was a msulim PM in india
> who was a muslim chief justice in india
> who was a muslim army, navy or airforce chief in india


They had a muslim Air Chief...


----------



## American Pakistani

AfrazulMandal said:


> You should also not rebuild or renovate their temples. Which you currently do.
> 
> My point is the hypocrisy is inherent in IR Pakistan too.


That is because Islam has taught us to help everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Rahul Dev of PAF can serve the tea as fantastic as this one...

And probably taught him a lesson or two on 'flying' and not on 'ejecting'...


----------



## Jackdaws

Hiptullha said:


> WTF did you miss the TJ saga and the "Corona Jihad" Muslims were waging against Indians? I guess those Indians don't count since they're all banned now.


Did they say ALL Indian Muslims?


----------



## Hiptullha

Jackdaws said:


> Did they say ALL Indian Muslims?



Yes lol. Do you think they only mean evil TJ people when they talk about Muslims doing Land Jihad, Love Jihad, Corona Jihad, Toilet Jihad, etc.?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Hiptullha said:


> Yes lol. Do you think they only mean evil TJ people when they talk about Muslims doing Land Jihad, Love Jihad, Corona Jihad, Toilet Jihad, etc.?


I am not here to defend Hindutva radicals. There are enough of us who stand upto them as you must have seen in the anti CAA protests. Yes, Indian society is being poisoned. I am not going to be a hypocrite and deny it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Great to see fellow Pakistani as a PAF Pilot.


----------



## Hiptullha

Jackdaws said:


> Yes, Indian society is being poisoned. I am not going to be a hypocrite and deny it.



Ok bhai, bahar nikal and go do something instead of coming here to lecture Pakistanis about what they call Hindus online.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Hiptullha said:


> Ok bhai, bahar nikal and go do something instead of coming here to lecture Pakistanis about what they call Hindus online.


Lockdown hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarKa DaNG

gangadeshion ki jal rahi he


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jackdaws said:


> Lockdown hai.


We have seen your people cursing indian muslims day in, day out even on PDF.

We have even seen your people proudly boast about killing and beating them.. posting videos of it and more.

Perhaps you are blind to ground realities of your own country and people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Jackdaws said:


> I am not here to defend Hindutva radicals. There are enough of us who stand upto them as you must have seen in the anti CAA protests. Yes, Indian society is being poisoned. I am not going to be a hypocrite and deny it.




Sanghi/Hindutva vadis - You are a sickular and a LibTurd, you support the Italian mafia in India who looted India for 60 years and insults Hindus...make them looked inferior.

Now we are awakened from the slumber, the renaissance and golden period of Vedic Hindusim is back...you LibTurds has no place in Bharat mainstream now...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

GHALIB said:


> khuda ka shukar hai 70 sal me ek hindu naukri pa gaya , we have many muslims as commissioned officer including idris hasan latif as air chief martial of indian air force .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khuda ka shukar hai 70 sal me ek show piece mil gaya .


Indian muslims are 15+% of your population and how much representation do they have in your military and your National Assembly?

Your govt/ruling party couldnt find 1 and here you are ?

We have had several hindus in army and airforce but they as a community don’t join the military much and prefer trading (they are mostly traders and other professionals).

Now don’t quote me about some useless/powerless showpiece president or some general from the 60s.

For a community that makes less than 3% of Pak we have had Chief Justice’s and ministers too. 

But we dont have lynchings, pogroms and anti minority chutzpah as govt policy (reference: Sachar Commission Report).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

N.Siddiqui said:


> Sanghi/Hindutva vadis - You are a sickular and a LibTurd, you support the Italian mafia in India who looted India for 60 years and insults Hindus...make them looked inferior.
> 
> Now we are awakened from the slumber, the renaissance and golden period of Vedic Hindusim is back...you LibTurds has no place in Bharat mainstream now...



LOL


----------



## Raghav_101

syed_yusuf said:


> who was a msulim PM in india
> who was a muslim chief justice in india
> who was a muslim army, navy or airforce chief in india


Lol. You really don't know jackshit about India. Do you ?

President
Chief Justice of India 
Director of Intelligence Bureau ( yes, A Muslim )
Chief of Air Staff
Chief Election Commissioner of India 
Numerous Governors ( eg Arif Khan , Gov of Kerala in Present )
And innmumerable other very high and consitutional posts have been manned by Muslims in India. 

You inducted a Hindu in your Air Force. Good. But you need to go a really long way before you can preach us about minority rights. 

About lynchings, we have seen how much tolerant you guys were with Mashal Khan and Salman Taseer. This was the fate of Muslims who advocates for minorities. Fir hinduo ki kya hi himmat padegi wahan. 

So sit down and preach us when you put those Hindus in positions that actually matter. Rather than making them as petty show pieces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

GHALIB said:


> khuda ka shukar hai 70 sal me ek hindu naukri pa gaya , we have many muslims as commissioned officer including idris hasan latif as air chief martial of indian air force .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khuda ka shukar hai 70 sal me ek show piece mil gaya .



Khuda ki karni dekho, what you saved for 70 years is now broken because of your hatred within. *Pakistan has gained today what India has lost. *


----------



## AfrazulMandal

American Pakistani said:


> That is because Islam has taught us to help everyone.


Actually, the reason why Pakistan does it is to gain International Goodwill. Not because of what you wrote.

In fact, Islam is clear about this aspect.

But I understand, and I am okay with your state's policy. Just don't go overboard and waste time and money on rebuilding buildings for nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHI RULES

GHALIB said:


> khuda ka shukar hai 70 sal me ek hindu naukri pa gaya , we have many muslims as commissioned officer including idris hasan latif as air chief martial of indian air force .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khuda ka shukar hai 70 sal me ek show piece mil gaya .



Considering the number of Muslims in India and their numbers in high ranks you should be ashamed. Despite few cases you cannot observe a barbarism like happening with Muslims, Sikhs, Christians or even with low cast Dalits. The Moody ideology shall destroy the secular face of India even if it was just a make up in the past. Meanwhile it is good for strengthening Pakistan that every community from remote areas is getting share in better jobs, especially in armed forces.


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

GHALIB said:


> khuda ka shukar hai 70 sal me ek hindu naukri pa gaya , we have many muslims as commissioned officer including idris hasan latif as air chief martial of indian air force .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khuda ka shukar hai 70 sal me ek show piece mil gaya .



You also have a terrorist as prime minister so im sure your the only country with one of them so be proud

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

GHALIB said:


> give him right to sit on position of air chief , chief minister , PM, GOVERNOR , chief election commissioner , in your constitution .


We are not secular country like you to become a president/PM etc etc you must have Islamic religion its in our constitution and look at the name of our country ISLAMIC REPUBLIC OF PAKISTAN

and we have few early Christian air chiefs


----------



## CHI RULES

GHALIB said:


> give him right to sit on position of air chief , chief minister , PM, GOVERNOR , chief election commissioner , in your constitution .



We do not claim to be a secular estate yes he cannot become AC, cm or other few seats but he has other choices. It's an Islamic country and by law people are prohibited to lynch non Muslims. Despite isolated instances you cannot observe cannibalism like India. I suppose it was Sikh President who was *forced to sign orders of attack on Golden Temple*, or Muslim Madrsa students are forced to come on a TV show and call with Gautam Gambhir Pakistan as a terrorist estate.
You bring only puppets like *Avul Pakir Jainulabdeen Abdul Kalam, no disrespect to his scientific back ground *but as a Muslim and human being you should search yourself and then tell every one the truth. Please do not search wiki or official documents.



Jackdaws said:


> Acha? When did Indians here call Indian Muslims terrorists?



What you did recently in Delhi is enough, have some shame. An 80 Year old Muslim woman was killed due to suffocation when their neighboring Hindus burned the house. Why Dalit children were burned in recent past, Muslims going to help general public are threatened and beaten up by BJP radical Hindus.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Shahzaz ud din said:


> First ever Pakistani Hindu who got commission as GD pilot in Pakistan Air Force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rafique Ahmed Khokhar@RafiqueKhokhar
> Congratulations to Rahul Dev on his selection as GD Pilot in Pakistan Air Force (PAF). He hails from a remote village of Tharparkar, Sindh. All our love and prayers for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partab Shivani@PartabShiwani
> Good news during COVID-19 tense situation
> Thar rocked again
> Congratulations , Rahul Dev who hails from very remote village of Tharparkar , has been selected as GD Pilot in Pakistan Air Force. @gabeeno @MJibranNasir @ShehzadRoy @KlasraRauf


What is gd pilot? Please explain. I am very literate in military terms.



GHALIB said:


> khuda ka shukar hai 70 sal me ek hindu naukri pa gaya , we have many muslims as commissioned officer including idris hasan latif as air chief martial of indian air force .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khuda ka shukar hai 70 sal me ek show piece mil gaya .


You must know that he was not cherry picked. And specially institutions like this don't choose people on their religion preference or representation of different religions and ethnicities. 
Anyone who works hard can get in. Talent is admired. Not religion or ethnicity. 
Unlike India where you have a fake mouthpiece Muslim in a ceremonial role to show how just you are. But reality is totally wrong.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Pakistani Hindus, Sikhs, Jews, Christians etc are just as Pakistani as are Pakistani Muslims and all are brothers and sisters..... ......


Jews?you went a bit too far. I think all of pakistani Jews migrated to Israel otherwise what would we make of them. 
Fatwas would one your way if you speak these things.


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

CHI RULES said:


> We do not claim to be a secular estate yes he cannot become AC, cm or other few seats but he has other choices. It's an Islamic country and by law people are prohibited to lynch non Muslims. Despite isolated instances you cannot observe cannibalism like India. I suppose it was Sikh President who was *forced to sign orders of attack on Golden Temple*, or Muslim Madrsa students are forced to come on a TV show and call with Gautam Gambhir Pakistan as a terrorist estate.
> You bring only puppets like *Avul Pakir Jainulabdeen Abdul Kalam, no disrespect to his scientific back ground *but as a Muslim and human being you should search yourself and then tell every one the truth. Please do not search wiki or official documents.
> 
> 
> 
> What you did recently in Delhi is enough, have some shame. An 80 Year old Muslim woman was killed due to suffocation when their neighboring Hindus burned the house. Why Dalit children were burned in recent past, Muslims going to help general public are threatened and beaten up by BJP radical Hindus.


The difference between India and Pakistan is that even though some incidents do happen in pakistan where a certain minority is targeted it is the people that do such a thing and the state stops it and in india the governmeng facilitates the people to do lynchings and harass muslims the latest example was the pogrom in their capital and there are many examples.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iltutmish

In the 1980ies my dad was attacked by a 2 Meter drunk German guy who uttered racist slurs against Turkish people. An Indian (Hindu) colleague of him helped him to push the bozo back and called the police. 

We are human beings after all...


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

Shahzaz ud din said:


> Amid COVID-19 a talented Pakistani Hindu got commission as GD pilot in Pakistan Air Force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rafique Ahmed Khokhar@RafiqueKhokhar
> Congratulations to Rahul Dev on his selection as GD Pilot in Pakistan Air Force (PAF). He hails from a remote village of Tharparkar, Sindh. All our love and prayers for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partab Shivani@PartabShiwani
> Good news during COVID-19 tense situation
> Thar rocked again
> Congratulations , Rahul Dev who hails from very remote village of Tharparkar , has been selected as GD Pilot in Pakistan Air Force. @gabeeno @MJibranNasir @ShehzadRoy @KlasraRauf


*Air Commodore Balwant Kumar Dass(First PAF Hindu officer)
Service No & Branch* 1673 GD(P) 


*Date of Birth*: 30 Apr 1918
*Commissioned*: 03 Mar 1941 *Course*: 7 Course
*Service End*: *Retired on* 28 Mar 1970 _PAF _/ *Died on* 20 Mar 2002
*Remarks :
Promotions Gazetted
Fg Offr *: 03 Sep 1942 *Flt Lt *: 10 Apr 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHALIB

Mugen said:


> This I can agree with.
> 
> But even with what's in your consitution, it does not prevent you from oppressing and lynching muslims, does it?





N.Siddiqui said:


> That hogwash and eyewash by Congress, the Chanakya statecraft of deceit and deception, falsehood and lies are no more accepted by the Sangh and Hindutva...called Muslim appeasement, resulting in the rise of Sanghis.
> 
> Where is all that Muslim appeasement gone...that was just an eyewash and fake vote bank politics.
> 
> Now hatred for Muslims wins extremists votes and perks. That hogwash has failed....



first at least give equal rights to your minorities , then talk . we have done that in our constitution .


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

Raghav_101 said:


> Lol. You really don't know jackshit about India. Do you ?
> 
> President
> Chief Justice of India
> Director of Intelligence Bureau ( yes, A Muslim )
> Chief of Air Staff
> Chief Election Commissioner of India
> Numerous Governors ( eg Arif Khan , Gov of Kerala in Present )
> And innmumerable other very high and consitutional posts have been manned by Muslims in India.
> 
> You inducted a Hindu in your Air Force. Good. But you need to go a really long way before you can preach us about minority rights.
> 
> About lynchings, we have seen how much tolerant you guys were with Mashal Khan and Salman Taseer. This was the fate of Muslims who advocates for minorities. Fir hinduo ki kya hi himmat padegi wahan.
> 
> So sit down and preach us when you put those Hindus in positions that actually matter. Rather than making them as petty show pieces.


*NON MUSLIM CHIEF OF THE AIR STAFF*

Air Vice Marshal *Allan Perry-Keene *

Air Vice Marshal *Richard Atcherley *

Air Vice Marshal Leslie William Cannon

Air Vice Marshal *Arthur McDonald *

*Air Marshal Zafar Chaudhry *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

AfrazulMandal said:


> That is not correct.
> 
> You don't extract jizya from them.
> 
> In restrospect, you should.
> 
> You should also not rebuild or renovate their temples. Which you currently do.
> 
> My point is the hypocrisy is inherent in IR Pakistan too.



thanks you don't take jizya, thanks you dont stop repairing mandirs .
but your
constitution says minoritie are not equal to muslims that is why only muslim can sit on post of president , prime minister , chief minister , governor .









Shahzaz ud din said:


> *NON MUSLIM CHIEF OF THE AIR STAFF*
> 
> Air Vice Marshal *Allan Perry-Keene *
> 
> Air Vice Marshal *Richard Atcherley *
> 
> Air Vice Marshal Leslie William Cannon
> 
> Air Vice Marshal *Arthur McDonald *
> 
> *Air Marshal Zafar Chaudhry *



they can't become air marshal 
they don't have equal rights with muslims as per constitution , they can not fight election with a muslim for the top and most powerfulposts of pakistan.
india has given thousands of top posts to muslims .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

Jackdaws said:


> Lol. Don't preach from the pulpit padre. Your Government has routinely harassed enough minorities thru blasphemy law. You have actually codified discrimination into your Constitution.


Blasphemy law isn't just for minorities it is for every religion protected by the the law after all islam is the most tolerant religion when it comes to other religions.


----------



## GHALIB

seven0seven said:


> We are not secular country like you to become a president/PM etc etc you must have Islamic religion its in our constitution and look at the name of our country ISLAMIC REPUBLIC OF PAKISTAN
> 
> and we have few early Christian air chiefs



that is truth ,
you can not give equal rights to minorities that is all , india gives all citizens equal rights in constitution .


----------



## PakFactor

AsianLion said:


> Rahul Dev looks handsome boy too.
> 
> Pakistani Hindus Zindabad.



It’s the beautiful genetics of our land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Mr.Cringeworth said:


> Blasphemy law isn't just for minorities it is for every religion protected by the the law after all islam is the most tolerant religion when it comes to other religions.



most tolerant ? how ?


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

GHALIB said:


> thanks you don't take jizya, thanks you dont stop repairing mandirs .
> but your
> constitution says minoritie are not equal to muslims that is why only muslim can sit on post of president , prime minister , chief minister , governor .


Jizya was just another form of tax muslims paid zakat and non muslims paid jizya it is not required now because everyone pays tax, and the temples are being rebuilt because islam teaches to protect other religious sites and to be tolerant towards them there are multiple authentic ahadis against forceful conversion, and there are multiple examples of this throughout history your country ans spain is an example so whats your point.



GHALIB said:


> most tolerant ? how ?


Intolerant how?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Mr.Cringeworth said:


> Jizya was just another form of tax muslims paid zakat and non muslims paid jizya it is not required now because everyone pays tax, and the temples are being rebuilt because islam teaches to protect other religious sites and to be tolerant towards them there are multiple authentic ahadis against forceful conversion, and there are multiple examples of this throughout history your country ans spain is an example so whats your point.



spain ?
this is what you are taught in pakistani history books . muslims were constantly resisted by christians , finally driven out from spain .


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

GHALIB said:


> spain ?
> this is what you are taught in pakistani history books .


I am taught what in my books?


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Currently 06 Hindu Majors are serving in Pakistan Army :*

Maj Ramesh Kumar

Maj Kelash Garvada

Maj Raja Nand

Maj Jeevraj Parmar,

Maj Danish Dhanani

Maj Aneel Kumar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

GHALIB said:


> that is truth ,
> you can not give equal rights to minorities that is all , india gives all citizens equal rights in constitution .


For just show off and these were under the immense pressure of hindu majority


----------



## Bossman

GHALIB said:


> thanks you don't take jizya, thanks you dont stop repairing mandirs .
> but your
> constitution says minoritie are not equal to muslims that is why only muslim can sit on post of president , prime minister , chief minister , governor .
> 
> 
> 
> they don't have equal rights with muslims as per constitution , they can not fight election with a muslim for the top and most powerfulposts of pakistan.
> india has given thousands of top posts to muslims .



Pakistan is an Islamic country. Islam has built-in protections for minorities. These protections were there even before the concept of Western Democracy that you seem so enamored with. As far as India is concerned, you might have all the words in your Constitution but the fact is that the society, the state and the country has become an RSS state. Hindus cannot give equal rights to Hindus (remember the caste system) how can they give equal rights to non-Hindus? Equal rights in India is an Oxymoron.

Pakistan is not a secular country and never was and we don’t make any apologies about it. Some of the bull $hit we hear from younger members on this forum, mostly expatriates, about equal rights for minorities is just bull$hit. Having said that in recent years, India has become hell for Muslims but our treatment of minorities (except for Ahmadies and they deserve it) has improved. Muslims spent 70 years trying to prove their loyalty to India but ultimately they ended up in the $hithole (God bless Jinnah for foreseeing that) So don’t give me examples of the Indian Muslims who did flips to prove their loyalty as a sign of how good India is for Muslims. The reality is on the streets of East New Delhi and Kanpur. In other words, shut the #uck up, drink a urine cola, eat some Fried Cow Dung and bath in Cow Dung. All of these are normal practices in India and stop wasting bandwidth on this forum with your BS as we have no respect for your kind here.

As far as this news about a Hindu pilot in PAF, he has not become a GDP pilot. He has just been selected as a cadet. 60% of the cadets, irrespective of the religion, never graduate from the academy and even less make it to operational fighter squadrons. I can assure you that if he does graduate he will end up flying dual seat small transports and will never do a solo on a single seat fighter. If he does, India must have collapsed as a nation state by then.


----------



## aryadravida

AfrazulMandal said:


> That is not correct.
> 
> You don't extract jizya from them.
> 
> In restrospect, you should.
> 
> You should also not rebuild or renovate their temples. Which you currently do.
> 
> My point is the hypocrisy is inherent in IR Pakistan too.


Exactly man...i am saying with complete honesty,you are the true representation of islam and muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHALIB

seven0seven said:


> For just show off and these were under the immense pressure of hindu majority










this is reality not a show off ,
you are requested to remove ban on minorities to get high post in your articles of constitution of pakistan . even for the sake of showoff .



Bossman said:


> Pakistan is an Islamic country. Islam has built-in protections for minorities. These protections were there even before the concept of Western Democracy that you seem so enamored with. As far as India is concerned, you might have all the words in your Constitution but the fact is that the society, the state and the country has become an RSS state. Hindus cannot give equal rights to Hindus (remember the caste system) how can they give equal rights to non-Hindus? Equal rights in India is an Oxymoron.
> 
> Pakistan is not a secular country and never was and we don’t make any apologies about it. Some of the bull $hit we hear from younger members on this forum, mostly expatriates, about equal rights for minorities is just bull$hit. Having said that in recent years, India has become hell for Muslims but our treatment of minorities (except for Ahmadies and they deserve it) has improved. Muslims spent 70 years trying to prove their loyalty to India but ultimately they ended up in the $hithole (God bless Jinnah for foreseeing that) So don’t give me examples of the Indian Muslims who did flips to prove their loyalty as a sign of how good India is for Muslims. The reality is on the streets of East New Delhi and Kanpur. In other words, shut the #uck up, drink a urine cola, eat some Fried Cow Dung and bath in Cow Dung. All of these are normal practices in India and stop wasting bandwidth on this forum with your BS as we have no respect for your kind here.
> 
> As far as this news about a Hindu pilot in PAF, he has not become a GDP pilot. He has just been selected as a cadet. 60% of the cadets, irrespective of the religion, never graduate from the academy and even less make it to operational fighter squadrons. I can assure you that if he does graduate he will end up flying dual seat small transports and will never do a solo on a single seat fighter. If he does, India must have collapsed as a nation state by then.



i am certain that hindu boy will never get chance to fly fighter aircraft .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iltutmish

GHALIB said:


> this is reality not a show off ,
> you are requested to remove ban on minorities to get high post in your articles of constitution . even for showoff .


We are requested to do nothing. Thanks for posting pictures of figureheads. Next time a Muslim PM would be nice. We both know that those figureheads are just a publicity stunt. 

You Shiites have loyalty issues... but this is a story for another time.


----------



## GHALIB

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Pakistani Hindus, Sikhs, Jews, Christians etc are just as Pakistani as are Pakistani Muslims and all are brothers and sisters..... ......



very good to see all pakistanis are brothers ,but not in constitution of pakistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iltutmish

GHALIB said:


> very good to see all pakistanis are brothers ,but not in constitution of pakistan .


Countries have rules you know. In the USA only Natural Born citizens can be the president of the United States. Arnold Schwarzenegger is excluded from that Privilege. Please complain about that in an American forum. They will show you some love for your super secular plans.


----------



## GHALIB

Iltutmish said:


> We are requested to do nothing. Thanks for posting pictures of figureheads. Next time a Muslim PM would be nice. We both know that those figureheads are just a publicity stunt.
> 
> You Shiites have loyalty issues... but this is a story for another time.



if any muslim becomes PM of india then you will say make a sunni pm , if sunni will become you will say make one wahabi then you will complaint there is no barelvi PM. there is no limit . we have got muslims on mosts of the posts .
there is no ban on minorities on taking post of PM in indian constitution as your constitution bans non muslims from such posts .
PM post in india depends on popularity , ability and mass appeal , no PM is selected by army . manmohan is a minority sikh was PM for ten years .



Iltutmish said:


> Countries have rules you know. In the USA only Natural Born citizens can be the president of the United States. Arnold Schwarzenegger is excluded from that Privilege. Please complain about that in an American forum. They will show you some love for your super secular plans.


my dear arnold was elected governor of one american state , pl search . you just make one hindu governor of any province in pakistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Shahzaz ud din said:


> Amid COVID-19 a talented Pakistani Hindu got commission as GD pilot in Pakistan Air Force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rafique Ahmed Khokhar@RafiqueKhokhar
> Congratulations to Rahul Dev on his selection as GD Pilot in Pakistan Air Force (PAF). He hails from a remote village of Tharparkar, Sindh. All our love and prayers for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partab Shivani@PartabShiwani
> Good news during COVID-19 tense situation
> Thar rocked again
> Congratulations , Rahul Dev who hails from very remote village of Tharparkar , has been selected as GD Pilot in Pakistan Air Force. @gabeeno @MJibranNasir @ShehzadRoy @KlasraRauf



Whole of Pakistan is with you. Hope to hear many great things from our hero.


----------



## Iltutmish

GHALIB said:


> if any muslim becomes PM of india then you will say make a sunni pm , if sunni will become you will say make one wahabi . there is no limit . we have got muslims on mosts of the posts .
> there is no ban on minorities on taking post of PM in indian constitution as your constitution bans non muslims from such posts .
> PM post in india depends on popularity , ability and mass appeal , no PM is selected by army . manmohan is a minority sikh was PM for ten years .


I don’t want a Hindu PM for Pakistan and not a Muslim PM for India. Somethings don’t need to happen just to show the world how „woke“ you are. I don’t want to know what a „Muslim“ (= someone with an Arabic or Persian name) has to do in order to become India’s PM.



GHALIB said:


> my dear arnold was elected governor of one american state , pl search . you just make one hindu governor of any province in pakistan .


I know but still he cannot become the POTUS Just because of his place of birth and citizenship of his parents. Different country, different rules.


----------



## Robbie

Bossman said:


> Pakistan is an Islamic country. Islam has built-in protections for minorities. These protections were there even before the concept of Western Democracy that you seem so enamored with. As far as India is concerned, you might have all the words in your Constitution but the fact is that the society, the state and the country has become an RSS state. Hindus cannot give equal rights to Hindus (remember the caste system) how can they give equal rights to non-Hindus? Equal rights in India is an Oxymoron.
> 
> Pakistan is not a secular country and never was and we don’t make any apologies about it. Some of the bull $hit we hear from younger members on this forum, mostly expatriates, about equal rights for minorities is just bull$hit. Having said that in recent years, India has become hell for Muslims but our treatment of minorities (except for Ahmadies and they deserve it) has improved. Muslims spent 70 years trying to prove their loyalty to India but ultimately they ended up in the $hithole (God bless Jinnah for foreseeing that) So don’t give me examples of the Indian Muslims who did flips to prove their loyalty as a sign of how good India is for Muslims. The reality is on the streets of East New Delhi and Kanpur. In other words, shut the #uck up, drink a urine cola, eat some Fried Cow Dung and bath in Cow Dung. All of these are normal practices in India and stop wasting bandwidth on this forum with your BS as we have no respect for your kind here.
> 
> As far as this news about a Hindu pilot in PAF, he has not become a GDP pilot. He has just been selected as a cadet. 60% of the cadets, irrespective of the religion, never graduate from the academy and even less make it to operational fighter squadrons. I can assure you that if he does graduate he will end up flying dual seat small transports and will never do a solo on a single seat fighter. If he does, India must have collapsed as a nation state by then.


Thank you for your honesty. Indians, in general, are aware of the treatment given to non-Muslims and particularly Hindus in Pakistan. No amount of verbal acrobatics by some members will change that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHALIB

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Whole of Pakistan is with you. Hope to hear many great things from our hero.



hope this hero gets chance to fly fighter aircraft , though there is only 0.1 percent chance .



Iltutmish said:


> I don’t want a Hindu PM for Pakistan and not a Muslim PM for India. Somethings don’t need to happen just to show the world how „woke“ you are. I don’t want to know what a „Muslim“ (= someone with an Arabic or Persian name) has to do in order to become India’s PM.
> 
> 
> I know but still he cannot become the POTUS Just because of his place of birth and citizenship of his parents. Different country, different rules.



some people are demanding muslim PM for india . indian constitution allows all citizens to fight for post of PM .there is no ban on muslims for that post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gorgin Khan

GHALIB said:


> hope this hero gets chance to fly fighter aircraft , though there is only 0.1 percent chance .
> 
> 
> 
> some people are demanding muslim PM for india . indian constitution allows all citizens to fight for post of PM .there is no ban on muslims for that post.



The comparison you are doing is non sense , Indian and pakistani demographics are very different . Why should we select some one forcefully and make him a figurehead out of a minority which is not even 0.5 percent , minorities are almost every department of pakistan , infact there are special Quotas for them. Does US ever had a women president ? Minorities in india are realities because they are not actually minorities at 30-40 percent. What is the composition of hindus and others in India  . Actually You Guys have to prove to the world we dont need! Period

Pata nahi konsi Mantaq hay tumhari Ay Ghalib 
Aik aur chalees barabar nahi hotay


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

GHALIB said:


> if any muslim becomes PM of india then you will say make a sunni pm , if sunni will become you will say make one wahabi then you will complaint there is no barelvi PM. there is no limit . we have got muslims on mosts of the posts .
> there is no ban on minorities on taking post of PM in indian constitution as your constitution bans non muslims from such posts .
> PM post in india depends on popularity , ability and mass appeal , no PM is selected by army . manmohan is a minority sikh was PM for ten years .
> 
> 
> my dear arnold was elected governor of one american state , pl search . you just make one hindu governor of any province in pakistan .


Aay do takay k ghalib mere swalon k jawab nahi diye tum ne lgta ha sawal pasand nahi aye.


----------



## GHALIB

Gorgin Khan said:


> The comparison you are doing is non sense , Indian and pakistani demographics are very different . Why should we select some one forcefully and make him a figurehead out of a minority which is not even 0.5 percent , minorities are almost every department of pakistan , infact there are special Quotas for them. Does US ever had a women president ? Minorities in india are realities because they are not actually minorities at 30-40 percent. What is the composition of hindus and others in India  . Actually You Guys have to prove to the world we dont need! Period
> 
> Pata nahi konsi Mantaq hay tumhari Ay Ghalib
> Aik aur chalees barabar nahi hotay



why do you fear from minorities ? are non muslims not capable of running pakistan ? why ban them in constitution from getting top posts ?


meri yahi mantaq hai gorgin ,
ek minority ho sakta hai chalis majority par bhari


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Is a big news?


----------



## GHALIB

syed_yusuf said:


> who was a msulim PM in india
> who was a muslim chief justice in india
> who was a muslim army, navy or airforce chief in india












chief justice 







air marshall latif air chief

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gorgin Khan

GHALIB said:


> why you fear from minorities ? are non muslims not capable of running pakistan ? why ban them in constitution from getting top posts ?



Because Our Constitution is Islamic , and i dont think so any minority can better implement or interpret those laws. Will Hindus Accept Sharia law In India ?? We also want Sharia law in india. Muslims are not a minority 200 + million is not a minority.
Yes It would be possible when we conquer india and our demography change , We will think about may be having a hindu president . It will make more sense then.

Shaadi nikah parha kay kartay ho ghalib Keh phairay lay kay ??
Tum humaray phairay lagwana chahtay ho.. jub kay hum bhi musalman aur larki bhi.


----------



## GHALIB

Gorgin Khan said:


> Because Our Constitution is Islamic , and i dont think so any minority can better implement or interpret those laws. Will Hindus Accept Sharia law In India ?? We also want Sharia law in india. Muslims are not a minority 200 + million is not a minority.
> Yes It would be possible when we conquer india and our demography change , We will think about may be having a hindu president . It will make more sense then.
> 
> Shaadi nikah parha kay kartay ho ghalib Keh phairay lay kay ??
> Tum humaray phairay lagwana chahta hoy jub kay hum bhi musalman aur larki bhi.




so what if your country is islamic ? you follow democratic system of government , there is no sharia law in your governance . you run modern form of governments ,
so give equal rights to minorities .
even in aurangjebs time hindus were appointed top generals , governors of provinces , there were muslim qazis who decided on religious matters .

kaisi ajeeb baten karta hai gorgin ,
kaun kahta hai nikah ke baad phere le lo galib ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

GHALIB said:


> this is reality not a show off ,
> you are requested to remove ban on minorities to get high post in your articles of constitution of pakistan . even for the sake of showoff .


Not possible
And what does non Muslim president or PM do in Islamic Republic just like your high post NON HINDUS officials did???

NOTHING for minorities in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gorgin Khan

GHALIB said:


> kaisi ajeeb baten karta hai gorgin ,
> kaun kahta hai nikah ke baad phere le lo galib ?



Indian policy and mentality that you bring here  as well as the logics you are presenting say so.


----------



## Raghav_101

Shahzaz ud din said:


> *NON MUSLIM CHIEF OF THE AIR STAFF*
> 
> Air Vice Marshal *Allan Perry-Keene *
> 
> Air Vice Marshal *Richard Atcherley *
> 
> Air Vice Marshal Leslie William Cannon
> 
> Air Vice Marshal *Arthur McDonald *
> 
> *Air Marshal Zafar Chaudhry *


Lol most of them are those who chose to stay in Pakistan after 1947. Aren't they? 

And I didn't even mention other minorities. I talked about only Muslims. If we include Sikhs , Jains and Christians too, the list would be too long . So btch please.



Iltutmish said:


> We are requested to do nothing. Thanks for posting pictures of figureheads. Next time a Muslim PM would be nice. We both know that those figureheads are just a publicity stunt.
> 
> You Shiites have loyalty issues... but this is a story for another time.



Figureheads 

Chief Justice of India 
ChIef Election Commissioner
Cabinet Secretary 
Chief Secretary 
Chief Minister 
Director of Intelligence Bureau

Are these posts figure head too?? Or may be in Pakistan they are and you let your Army play all these roles ? Because in India these posts are extremely powerful.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

seven0seven said:


> Not possible
> And what does non Muslim president or PM do in Islamic Republic just like your high post NON HINDUS officials did???
> 
> NOTHING for minorities in India



In India, minorities are having similar rights as same as Hindus.

Everything is for minorities in India. People only need to read the history of India after the independence.

I have seen minorities as a captain of cricket team, president, top actors and singer's, army heads, top politicians etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghav_101

seven0seven said:


> Not possible
> And what does non Muslim president or PM do in Islamic Republic just like your high post NON HINDUS officials did???
> 
> NOTHING for minorities in India


Minorities can sit for any exam in India and clear it. Any exam. No bias. And they do clear it.

Muslims can also fight elections for any post. And they win if they can manage the numbers.

So the system isn't against them. Sky is the limit for every individual in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gorgin Khan

GHALIB said:


> so what if your country is islamic ? you follow democratic system of government , there is no sharia law in your governance . you run modern form of governments ,
> so give equal rights to minorities .
> even in aurangjebs time hindus were appointed top generals , governors of provinces , there were muslim qazis who decided on religious matters .
> 
> kaisi ajeeb baten karta hai gorgin ,
> kaun kahta hai nikah ke baad phere le lo galib ?



The biggest representation of it being based on shariah is that a head of state cannot be from any other religion itself is based on shariah. And that is indiscriminately true for all minorities. 
Secondly we are democracy , we also have ministers from minorities just like aurangzaib had. But as i said right now our demographic composition is very different . 99 percent Muslims and a leader from a minority very difficult sir.

You guys are carrying the legacies of Mughals era ,Bring it back and Implement shariah law in india. Muslims are not a minority there. And neither was aurangjeb nominated by pandit thakur lal for that post also remember.


----------



## Lincoln

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Taking advantage of this to sneak in a Public Service Message for everyone.
> 
> Please, next time you think about or see someone attacking all Hindus or Hinduism in an argument with Indians, politely correct them that by doing so they are also abusing and disrespecting Pakistani citizens like Rahul Dev who follow Hinduism.
> 
> Distinguish between India & Hinduism or Hindutva/Sanghis and Hinduism.



Always. Pakistan first.

@SHAH BAAZ


----------



## SHAH BAAZ

Alternatiiv said:


> Always. Pakistan first.
> 
> @SHAH BAAZ



We love our Pakistani Hindus. And we would die to protect their freedoms to practice their Religion and save them from the tyrant Hindu sanghis across the border.


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

GHALIB said:


> chief justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rana Bahubhali Bhagwandas Chief Justice of Pakistan *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHIEF OF Air STAFF (PAF) retired Air Marshal Zafar Ahmed Chaudhry





GHALIB said:


> chief justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> air marshall latif air chief


*Rana Bahubhali Bhagwandas Chief Justice of Pakistan *




CHIEF OF Air STAFF (PAF) retired Air Marshal Zafar Ahmed Chaudhry





[/QUOTE]


*Pakistan Air Force*

· Air Vice Marshal Eric Gordon Hall (1947-1977)

· Air Vice Marshal Michael John O'Brian

· Air Commodore Patrick Desmond Callaghan (1945-1971)

· Air Commodore Charles H Zuzarte SBt

· Air Commodore Hilary Zuzarte SBt

· Group Captain Cecil Chaudhry

· Air Commodore Nazir Latif

· Wing Commander Mervyn L. Middlecoat

· Squadron Leader Peter Christy

 

*Pakistan Army*

· Major General Julian Peter

· Major General Noel Israel Khokhar

· Brigadier Samson Simon Sharaf

· Brigadier Mervyn Cardoza

· Brigadier Daniel Austin

*Pakistan Navy*

· Rear-Admiral Leslie Mungavin

*Civil services and police*

· Manuel Misquita, former mayor of Karachi.[74]

· Dr Dilshad Najmuddin ex IG Police and former ambassador

· Cincinnatus Fabian D'Abreo, administrator and politician

· Shahbaz Bhatti, member of the National Assembly[75] and Federal Minister for Minorities Affairs from 2008 - 2011.[76]

*Other*

· Dewan Buhadar S. P. Singha, (First speaker of the West Punjab Legislative Assembly after 1947)

· Jerome D'Silva, businessman from Karachi.

· Menin Rodrigues, businessman from Karachi.

· Sunny Benjamin John, singer from Karachi.

· Roland deSouza, Professional Engineer and businessman.

· Quentin D’Silva, former Chairman & Chief Executive of Shell Pakistan Limited.

· Asher John, senior journalist and former chief news editor of the daily Pakistan Today and former editor quality Daily Times.

· Cyril Almeida, journalist and an assistant editor for the daily newspaper _Dawn_.

· Naveed Inayat,Businessman _N John International_

· Cyril Khokhar, A professional Software Engineer and social activist for development of Christian Community in Pakistan.

· Cecil Joel, A businessman , professional scientist and engineer most notably renowned for working at NASA and MIT.

· Nasir Saeed, Freelance columnist

· Chief Justice of the Supreme Court of Pakistan Rana Bhagwandas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Shahzaz ud din said:


> *Rana Bahubhali Bhagwandas Chief Justice of Pakistan *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHIEF OF Air STAFF (PAF) retired Air Marshal Zafar Ahmed Chaudhry




*Pakistan Air Force*

· Air Vice Marshal Eric Gordon Hall (1947-1977)

· Air Vice Marshal Michael John O'Brian

· Air Commodore Patrick Desmond Callaghan (1945-1971)

· Air Commodore Charles H Zuzarte SBt

· Air Commodore Hilary Zuzarte SBt

· Group Captain Cecil Chaudhry

· Air Commodore Nazir Latif

· Wing Commander Mervyn L. Middlecoat

· Squadron Leader Peter Christy

 

*Pakistan Army*

· Major General Julian Peter

· Major General Noel Israel Khokhar

· Brigadier Samson Simon Sharaf

· Brigadier Mervyn Cardoza

· Brigadier Daniel Austin

*Pakistan Navy*

· Rear-Admiral Leslie Mungavin

*Civil services and police*

· Manuel Misquita, former mayor of Karachi.[74]

· Dr Dilshad Najmuddin ex IG Police and former ambassador

· Cincinnatus Fabian D'Abreo, administrator and politician

· Shahbaz Bhatti, member of the National Assembly[75] and Federal Minister for Minorities Affairs from 2008 - 2011.[76]

*Other*

· Dewan Buhadar S. P. Singha, (First speaker of the West Punjab Legislative Assembly after 1947)

· Jerome D'Silva, businessman from Karachi.

· Menin Rodrigues, businessman from Karachi.

· Sunny Benjamin John, singer from Karachi.

· Roland deSouza, Professional Engineer and businessman.

· Quentin D’Silva, former Chairman & Chief Executive of Shell Pakistan Limited.

· Asher John, senior journalist and former chief news editor of the daily Pakistan Today and former editor quality Daily Times.

· Cyril Almeida, journalist and an assistant editor for the daily newspaper _Dawn_.

· Naveed Inayat,Businessman _N John International_

· Cyril Khokhar, A professional Software Engineer and social activist for development of Christian Community in Pakistan.

· Cecil Joel, A businessman , professional scientist and engineer most notably renowned for working at NASA and MIT.

· Nasir Saeed, Freelance columnist

· Chief Justice of the Supreme Court of Pakistan Rana Bhagwandas.[/QUOTE]

I m not sure what you are trying to prove, read your article 41(2), which says- that only Muslims can become President, thereby denying minorities the chance to hold the highest position of power. The Constitution also provides for the set up of the Islamic Council, created to safeguard Islamic ideology. The Islamic Council can shape governmental decisions, actions and policy, which creates an institutionalised priority for Islamic ideas to the detriment of religious minorities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Shahzaz ud din said:


> *Rana Bahubhali Bhagwandas Chief Justice of Pakistan *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHIEF OF Air STAFF (PAF) retired Air Marshal Zafar Ahmed Chaudhry




*Pakistan Air Force*

· Air Vice Marshal Eric Gordon Hall (1947-1977)

· Air Vice Marshal Michael John O'Brian

· Air Commodore Patrick Desmond Callaghan (1945-1971)

· Air Commodore Charles H Zuzarte SBt

· Air Commodore Hilary Zuzarte SBt

· Group Captain Cecil Chaudhry

· Air Commodore Nazir Latif

· Wing Commander Mervyn L. Middlecoat

· Squadron Leader Peter Christy

 

*Pakistan Army*

· Major General Julian Peter

· Major General Noel Israel Khokhar

· Brigadier Samson Simon Sharaf

· Brigadier Mervyn Cardoza

· Brigadier Daniel Austin

*Pakistan Navy*

· Rear-Admiral Leslie Mungavin

*Civil services and police*

· Manuel Misquita, former mayor of Karachi.[74]

· Dr Dilshad Najmuddin ex IG Police and former ambassador

· Cincinnatus Fabian D'Abreo, administrator and politician

· Shahbaz Bhatti, member of the National Assembly[75] and Federal Minister for Minorities Affairs from 2008 - 2011.[76]

*Other*

· Dewan Buhadar S. P. Singha, (First speaker of the West Punjab Legislative Assembly after 1947)

· Jerome D'Silva, businessman from Karachi.

· Menin Rodrigues, businessman from Karachi.

· Sunny Benjamin John, singer from Karachi.

· Roland deSouza, Professional Engineer and businessman.

· Quentin D’Silva, former Chairman & Chief Executive of Shell Pakistan Limited.

· Asher John, senior journalist and former chief news editor of the daily Pakistan Today and former editor quality Daily Times.

· Cyril Almeida, journalist and an assistant editor for the daily newspaper _Dawn_.

· Naveed Inayat,Businessman _N John International_

· Cyril Khokhar, A professional Software Engineer and social activist for development of Christian Community in Pakistan.

· Cecil Joel, A businessman , professional scientist and engineer most notably renowned for working at NASA and MIT.

· Nasir Saeed, Freelance columnist

· Chief Justice of the Supreme Court of Pakistan Rana Bhagwandas.[/QUOTE]

*just give them equal status and rights with muslims in your constitution .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Mr.Cringeworth said:


> Aay do takay k ghalib mere swalon k jawab nahi diye tum ne lgta ha sawal pasand nahi aye.



mera bas ek jawab hai give equal right to all citizens of pakistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MastanKhan

GHALIB said:


> mera bas ek jawab hai give equal right to all citizens of pakistan .



Hi,

Pakistanis discriminate each other equally well regardless of race color religion or creed---.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robbie

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pakistanis discriminate each other equally well regardless of race color religion or creed---.


and _extra_ against Hindus and Ahmadis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MastanKhan

Robbie said:


> and _extra_ against Hindus and Ahmadis.



You don't need to post stupid---. If it was so---I would have written it as well---. But as you are an indian it is expected of you---.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHALIB

SHAH BAAZ said:


> We love our Pakistani Hindus. And we would die to protect their freedoms to practice their Religion and save them from the tyrant Hindu sanghis across the border.



protect hindu girls those who are abducted by muslim goons . they force them to become muslim . then talk about your love for them .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghav_101

GHALIB said:


> protect hindu girls those who are abducted by muslim goons . they force them to become muslim . then talk about your love for them .


Nooo. That's LOVE you uninformed bigot.

It's a special kind of love found in Pakistan, usually concentrated in rural Sindh. It affects underage Hindu girls ( please notice that Muslim girls of similar age are immune to it ). In this special kind of love, Hindu teenage girls usually fall in love with men who are 
Muslim
Quite old ( atleast relatively )
Married already 
Local strongmen 

Subsequently the love syndrome takes over the mind of the poor little girl and she decides to elope , only to never ever visit her family again. Amazing strain this love has.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

GHALIB said:


> first at least give equal rights to your minorities , then talk . we have done that in our constitution .





Nobody in Pakistan lynch and massacre Hindus as Muslims are lynched in India...as a sport and as a vendetta for Muslim rule??. And the murderers are garlanded and rewarded...to the next MLA slot or a prized ministry in Bharat.

Nobody in Pakistan calls Hindu 'Desh Drohi' and asked to 'Go back to India'...Muslims in India are routinely called this.

Nobody in Pakistan asks Hindus to say 'Allah hu Akbar'' and later lynched as Muslims in India are asked to chant 'Jai Shree Ram' and many a times lynched while chanting religious slogans.


Pakistan and India are now on a different trajectory, futile and useless to compare with each others.

The Indian constitution is piece of paper, Hindutvadis throws this to dustbin most of the time.

Not a single case of Hindu Lynching is reported in Pakistan...in India just in Gujarat about 2000 Muslims were killed, and about 44 Muslims were killed on Beef rumors like M.Akhlaq of famed Dadri Lynching. Recent Delhi riots a pogrom is another case in point...there were hundreds of communal riots in India.

India/Bharat is no Pakistan....

The thin fake veil of secularism and pluralism is all gone, tarnished by the real Hindutvadis...they don't hide their hatred for Muslims and minorities, unlike the Chanakya falsehood of congress...we need to give it to them, the extremists for not being hypocrites at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AfrazulMandal

GHALIB said:


> thanks you don't take jizya, thanks you dont stop repairing mandirs .
> but your
> constitution says minoritie are not equal to muslims that is why only muslim can sit on post of president , prime minister , chief minister , governor .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they can't become air marshal
> they don't have equal rights with muslims as per constitution , they can not fight election with a muslim for the top and most powerfulposts of pakistan.
> india has given thousands of top posts to muslims .


I am Indian, just in case you are wondering.


----------



## CHI RULES

GHALIB said:


> first at least give equal rights to your minorities , then talk . we have done that in our constitution .



The rule of law in Pakistan is Islamic and minorities have their rights as per Islamic laws prevailing in the country just like Iran, KSA, and even in Israel. If we claim that a Muslim should be made King of England that is a ridiculous demand. You have to adopt as per law of land. You have more responsibility as Hindu religion is not the official religion of so called secular India. Declare it Hindu estate and then ban cow eating and cow dung use. Even I believe that no religious Hindu book allows the lynching of other religions such values are based on Chankya and other radical views. Please come out of hypocrisy and be ashamed radical Moodi followers.



GHALIB said:


> protect hindu girls those who are abducted by muslim goons . they force them to become muslim . then talk about your love for them .


Law has been made and Sindhi Hindus have strong say in Sindh assembly as well as their own organisations. The PPP govt is most supportive to them. Hve you ever heard of Rana Hamir Singh, look how he lives in Pakistan, his family has served Pakistan and they live like kings and respected by Hindu/Muslims alike. Justice Retd Rana Bhagwan Das is another well respected figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

Raj-Hindustani said:


> In India, minorities are having similar rights as same as Hindus.
> 
> Everything is for minorities in India. People only need to read the history of India after the independence.
> 
> I have seen minorities as a captain of cricket team, president, top actors and singer's, army heads, top politicians etc...


Hah only in papers/not in realities look of kashmiris you're genocide them if not 70 year but at least 89??



Raj-Hindustani said:


> In India, minorities are having similar rights as same as Hindus.
> 
> Everything is for minorities in India. People only need to read the history of India after the independence.
> 
> I have seen minorities as a captain of cricket team, president, top actors and singer's, army heads, top politicians etc...


Tell me than what they did betterment of their communities in their terms
IT JUST A SHOW OFF NOTHING ELSE
ESPECIALLY NON HINDUS POLITICIANS DIDN'T DO ANYTHING



Raghav_101 said:


> Minorities can sit for any exam in India and clear it. Any exam. No bias. And they do clear it.
> 
> Muslims can also fight elections for any post. And they win if they can manage the numbers.
> 
> So the system isn't against them. Sky is the limit for every individual in India.


ESPECIALLY NON HINDU POLITICIANS DIDN'T DO ANYTHING SIGNIFICANTLY BETTER FOR THEIR COMMUNITIES

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHALIB

N.Siddiqui said:


> Nobody in Pakistan lynch and massacre Hindus as Muslims are lynched in India...as a sport and as a vendetta for Muslim rule??. And the murderers are garlanded and rewarded...to the next MLA slot or a prized ministry in Bharat.
> 
> Nobody in Pakistan calls Hindu 'Desh Drohi' and asked to 'Go back to India'...Muslims in India are routinely called this.
> 
> Nobody in Pakistan asks Hindus to say 'Allah hu Akbar'' and later lynched as Muslims in India are asked to chant 'Jai Shree Ram' and many a times lynched while chanting religious slogans.
> 
> 
> Pakistan and India are now on a different trajectory, futile and useless to compare with each others.
> 
> The Indian constitution is piece of paper, Hindutvadis throws this to dustbin most of the time.
> 
> Not a single case of Hindu Lynching is reported in Pakistan...in India just in Gujarat about 2000 Muslims were killed, and about 44 Muslims were killed on Beef rumors like Khalid of famed Dadri Lynching. Recent Delhi riots a pogrom is another case in point...there were hundreds of communal riots in India.
> 
> India/Bharat is no Pakistan....
> 
> The thin fake veil of secularism and pluralism is all gone, tarnished by the real Hindutvadis...they don't hide their hatred for Muslims and minorities, unlike the Chanakya falsehood of congress...we need to give it to them, the extremists for not being hypocrites at least.



*don't tell stories 
give equal rights to minorities in your constitution first , india has given it right from 1947 .*



CHI RULES said:


> The rule of law in Pakistan is Islamic and minorities have their rights as per Islamic laws prevailing in the country just like Iran, KSA, and even in Israel. If we claim that a Muslim should be made King of England that is a ridiculous demand. You have to adopt as per law of land. You have more responsibility as Hindu religion is not the official religion of so called secular India. Declare it Hindu estate and then ban cow eating and cow dung use. Even I believe that no religious Hindu book allows the lynching of other religions such values are based on Chankya and other radical views. Please come out of hypocrisy and be ashamed radical Moodi followers.
> 
> 
> Law has been made and Sindhi Hindus have strong say in Sindh assembly as well as their own organisations. The PPP govt is most supportive to them. Hve you ever heard of Rana Hamir Singh, look how he lives in Pakistan, his family has served Pakistan and they live like kings and respected by Hindu/Muslims alike. Justice Retd Rana Bhagwan Das is another well respected figure.




KING IS NOT ELECTED IN ENGLAND 
if a muslim is citizen of england he has right to become PM ,
give bhagwan das right to become president of pakistan .



seven0seven said:


> Hah only in papers/not in realities look of kashmiris you're genocide them if not 70 year but at least 89??



why can't you give equal right to minorities on paper only ? give it .


----------



## Ultima Thule

GHALIB said:


> why can't you give equal right to minorities on paper only ? give it .


Why don't you give the REAL rights to your minorities NOT FOR SHOW OFF,YOU INDIONT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

GHALIB said:


> *don't tell stories
> give equal rights to minorities in your constitution first , india has given it right from 1947 .*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KING IS NOT ELECTED IN ENGLAND
> if a muslim is citizen of england he has right to become PM ,
> give bhagwan das right to become president of pakistan .
> 
> 
> 
> why can't you give equal right to minorities on paper only ? give it .



The question you are asking is related to ideology, if a person do not believe in ideology how he can protect it. Even if a King of England becomes a Muslim shall be banished from his seat immediately as King/Queen of England is also the Head of Church of England.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

Robbie said:


> and _extra_ against Hindus and Ahmadis.



Seems like all Indians are following this thread. You guys are burning like oak, can smell the burnt ash till here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robbie

Alternatiiv said:


> Seems like all Indians are following this thread. You guys are burning like oak, can smell the burnt ash till here.


It's not burning, its hope that at least one Hindu will now not be persecuted.


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

GHALIB said:


> mera bas ek jawab hai give equal right to all citizens of pakistan .


They have the equal rights in every manner except a couple of things which are they cannot become the head of the state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hard Times Have Pakistani Hindus Looking to India, Where Some Find Only Disappointment*







Hindu migrants from Pakistan arriving to take oaths of Indian citizenship recently at a magistrate office in Jodhpur, India.Credit...Saumya Khandelwal for The New York Times


By Maria Abi-Habib


Oct. 5, 2019
*JODHPUR, India* — By the time an angry Muslim mob stormed the local Hindu school and ransacked an adjacent temple a few weeks ago, many members of Pakistan’s dwindling Hindu minority had already been wondering whether it was worth trying to stay in a country where they felt increasingly unsafe.

In April, an angry mob vandalized a different Hindu temple, smashing its idols and chucking the pieces in an open sewer. In May, a Hindu veterinarian was accused of blasphemy in a neighboring town, his shop burned to the ground on the rumor that he was selling medicine wrapped in Islamic religious text.

More than 70 years after the partition of India and Pakistan, increasing violence in this officially Muslim country against the Hindu minority — about 1 percent of Pakistan’s 210 million people — is leading some Hindus to rethink the choices and fate that left their families on the Pakistani side of the line in 1947, residents say.








Hindu migrants from Pakistan waiting outside the Foreigners’ Registration Office in Jodhpur.Credit...Saumya Khandelwal for The New York Times
“Most of our elders at the time of partition did not migrate to India because they did not want to lose their businesses. But now they see it was the wrong decision,” said Kumar, a small-business owner from Ghotki District in Pakistan’s Sindh Province, where the attacks unfolded on Sept. 15. He asked that his last name be withheld, fearing mob violence.


“I am considering moving to India, where at least no one can kill me on the basis of my faith,” he said.

The trepidation among Pakistani Hindus is mirrored in many ways among the Muslim minority in India, where a campaign of Hindu nationalism led by Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s party has left many Muslims feeling targeted. Sectarian fears in both India and Pakistan always peak during times of tension, and hostility between the neighbors is running particularly high right now.








Bheel Basti, a settlement of Hindu migrants from Pakistan, on the outskirts of Jodhpur.Credit...Saumya Khandelwal for The New York Times
In Pakistan, local officials say the pressure for Hindus to weigh moving to India has not been this great since a wave of sectarian violence led many to migrate in the 1990s, after a Hindu mob in India tore down a 16th-century mosque, the Babri Masjid, leading to retaliatory attacks in Pakistan.


The current migration is because of Mr. Modi’s open appeals to Hindu identity in India, they say, stripping the country of the secular framework it was founded on to give supremacy to their religion.


Since Mr. Modi’s election victory, Pakistani Hindus say they have had an easier time obtaining religious or pilgrimage visas to India, which they can then convert to long-term visas if they seek Indian citizenship.






By The New York Times

Though the exact number of Hindu migrants is hard to pin down, indications of a wider push to go to India can be seen in the numbers of those long-term visas. In 2018, the Indian government granted 12,732 long-term visas, compared with 4,712 in 2017, and 2,298 in 2016, according to the Ministry of External Affairs. About 95 percent of long-term visas are granted to Pakistani Hindus, officials say.

Millions of Hindus remained in Pakistan when Britain carved out the state from the subcontinent to create a Muslim homeland at independence in 1947. They were unwilling to abandon their homes and businesses, like the millions of Muslims who ended up on the Indian side during partition, where now about 200 million live.

But angry sectarian mobs on both sides of the border sought to change those demographics at the nations’ birth, killing up to two million people and displacing 14 million. Trains packed with terrified Muslims and Hindus fleeing in opposite directions on the railway between India and Pakistan arrived full of corpses, passengers massacred mid-journey.








Filling water containers at the Al Kausar Nagar camp for Pakistani Hindu migrants near Jodhpur.Credit...Saumya Khandelwal for The New York Times

Train service between the countries was suspended when they went to war in 1965 and 1971, but eventually resumed. Last month, Pakistan suspended India-bound trains once again, protesting New Delhi’s move to strip the autonomy from the portion of Kashmir it controls, a Muslim-majority state the countries have long fought over.

Even among Pakistani Hindus who are considering going to India, there are very real reasons to hesitate.

Kumar is one who is torn. Though he was shaken by the recent violence in his hometown, he said he was still reluctant to pick up and leave when the trains start running again. He has said goodbye to neighbors who have migrated to India, only to see them return to Pakistan months or years later, disappointed.








Bhagchand Bheel and his family came to India from Karachi, Pakistan, in 2014. At first he hoped that being part of a Hindu majority would make life better. “Then you arrive and realize it’s much different,” he said.Credit...Saumya Khandelwal for The New York Times
Bhagchand Bheel is one of the disappointed. When he migrated to India in 2014, he was grateful to leave the violence and pressure of Karachi, Pakistan’s commercial hub. He boarded the Thar Express to Zero Point Station, the last stop before the border, where he and his family lugged their bags by foot into India, settling in a camp in the city of Jodhpur.

He was among his people, he thought, and could finally be free. But he is of a lower caste, and when he tried to enter a Hindu temple, he was barred entry by the priest because of it, he said. And when a friend tried to drink from the community water well, he was physically assaulted by upper caste Brahmins who accused him of polluting it.

“In Pakistan, the only thing that matters is if you are Hindu or Muslim,” said Mr. Bheel, whose last name is derived from his tribe. “Because we are Hindus, in Pakistan we were discriminated against. But in India, I face discrimination because I’m a Bheel.”









Children at the Al Kausar Nagar migrant camp outside Jodhpur.Credit...Saumya Khandelwal for The New York Times
Like many Pakistani Hindus, Mr. Bheel migrated after Mr. Modi came to power in 2014, after a long campaign promoting Hindu nationalism.

Muslims in India say life has gotten progressively harder for them, too. Mr. Modi’s government is accused of turning a blind eye to the scores of Muslim men lynched by Hindu mobs. When an 8-year old Muslim girl was gang raped and killed in Kashmir last year by Hindu men, local police officers allegedly helped cover up the crime.

But despite the discrimination Muslims face in India, they do not tend to migrate to Pakistan in the numbers their Hindu counterparts in Pakistan do. Indian Muslims tend to migrate to the West instead.








A Hindu migrant from Pakistan outside her makeshift house on the outskirts of Jodhpur.Credit...Saumya Khandelwal for The New York Times
In the Al Kausar Nagar migrant camp in Jodhpur, huts made out of thin, wispy branches, like birds’ nests, nestle in clusters, with quilts with vibrant Pakistani tribal designs hanging off their sides.

Bands of Pakistani Hindu women crouch over unfinished quilts, stitching away, hoping to sell them in the market to wealthier Indians. They complain that they receive little government assistance, siphoning what little electricity and water they can off municipal lines, and that the quality of public schooling for their children is not as good as it is in Pakistan, a main source of grievance for the many who migrated to give their children better opportunities.


*This is not the Hindu paradise they had crossed the border to join, they said. This is not the India Mr. Modi promised them.*

Mr. Bheel is wracked by doubt, the same doubt his grandfather had when he chose to keep the family in Pakistan during partition. Did he make the right choice?

He left his home and siblings in Karachi, trading a lucrative job as an administrator of a medical clinic there to live as a migrant in India. His medical diploma, one of the few possessions he brought with him, hangs proudly on a wall, although it is not valid in India. He struggles to make ends meet here.

“You take these decisions sometimes out of excitement for what your life could be,” Mr. Bheel said, his daughter cuddling beside him on a bench. “Then you arrive and realize it’s much different on the ground.”

Mr. Bheel looked on as his wife struggled to contain rainwater leaking from the ceiling, after a monsoon swiftly obliterated the sunny sky. Eventually she gave up, running out of pots and buckets.

“Maybe this wasn’t the right decision for me,” he said. “But maybe my children will look back and say, ‘My father made the right choice.’”


Hari Kumar contributed reporting from Jodhpur, India, and Zia ur-Rehman from Karachi, Pakistan.

A version of this article appears in print on Oct. 6, 2019, Section A, Page 7 of the New York edition with the headline: Pakistan Hindus Rethink Decisions Made in 1947.


https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/05/world/asia/pakistan-hindu-india-modi.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAH BAAZ

GHALIB said:


> protect hindu girls those who are abducted by muslim goons . they force them to become muslim . then talk about your love for them .




We dont need tyrants telling us how to protect our citizens. 

Matter of fact, its Pakistanis who will have to go into India and protect their citizens aometime soon in this day and age 

And when that day comes no Hindu sanghi will be spared.


----------



## niaz

A nation can only progress if she nurtures her talented sons/daughters irrespective of religion, caste, ethnicity, skin color, or gender. It is therefore good to hear that Pakistani Armed forces have adopted this policy.

Congratulations to the PAF for recognizing the talent wherever they find it and also to the new Pilot, may you fulfill all of your hearts desires and serve your motherland to the best of your ability in a long and successful career.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dazzler

GHALIB said:


> give him right to sit on position of air chief , chief minister , PM, GOVERNOR , chief election commissioner , in your constitution .


We had a Hindu chief justice of supreme Court of Pakistan. Justice Bhagwan Das. Have many ministers from Hindu brethren. 

Now bring your data.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHALIB

Dazzler said:


> We had a Hindu chief justice of supreme Court of Pakistan. Justice Bhagwan Das. Have many ministers from Hindu brethren.
> 
> Now bring your data.




LIST IS VERY LONG .

there are hundreds of minority PRESIDENTS, VICE PRESIDENTS , CHIEF JUSTICESOF HIGH AND SUPREME COURTS, CMs, GOVERNORS , CHIEF JUSTICES , CHIEF VIGILENCE COMMISSIONERS , CHIEF ELECTION COMMISSIONERS , THEIR IS NO BAN ON MINORITIES ON HAVING ANY POST IN GOVT OF INDIA .

pakistan constitution bans minorities from having these posts .



SHAH BAAZ said:


> We dont need tyrants telling us how to protect our citizens.
> 
> Matter of fact, its Pakistanis who will have to go into India and protect their citizens aometime soon in this day and age
> 
> And when that day comes no Hindu sanghi will be spared.



lol you will attack india ? 
are you daydreaming ?



SHAH BAAZ said:


> We dont need tyrants telling us how to protect our citizens.
> 
> Matter of fact, its Pakistanis who will have to go into India and protect their citizens aometime soon in this day and age
> 
> And when that day comes no Hindu sanghi will be spared.



give equal rights to minorities in your constitution so that others can follow your ideal system of govrnment .


----------



## SHAH BAAZ

GHALIB said:


> LIST IS VERY LONG .
> 
> there are hundreds of minority PRESIDENTS, VICE PRESIDENTS , CHIEF JUSTICESOF HIGH AND SUPREME COURTS, CMs, GOVERNORS , CHIEF JUSTICES , CHIEF VIGILENCE COMMISSIONERS , CHIEF ELECTION COMMISSIONERS , THEIR IS NO BAN ON MINORITIES ON HAVING ANY POST IN GOVT OF INDIA .
> 
> pakistan constitution bans minorities from having these posts .
> 
> 
> 
> lol you will attack india ?
> are you daydreaming ?
> 
> 
> 
> give equal rights to minorities in your constitution so that others can follow your ideal system of govrnment .




There is no day dreaming. Just a matter of when and not if.


----------



## GHALIB

Dazzler said:


> We had a Hindu chief justice of supreme Court of Pakistan. Justice Bhagwan Das. Have many ministers from Hindu brethren.
> 
> Now bring your data.



your hindu chief justice was acting CJ for three months only, he was not permanent CJ of pakistan.

give them right to become permanent chief justice .


----------



## SHAH BAAZ

GHALIB said:


> your hindu chief justice was acting CJ for three months only, he was not permanent CJ of pakistan.
> 
> give them right to become permanent chief justice .



Well in India there is no rights. Its paid leadership. In India you want to become a chief justice, well have to follow what the sanghis want or will be removed or worse, killed. 

A title like that is meaningless. Who are you trying to fool? 

Look at Amit Shah who is a sanghi with a Muslim name and identity. They even change their names thinking they can fool the Muslim population but not all are blind sheep and can see through their bs.


----------



## Bossman

Robbie said:


> Thank you for your honesty. Indians, in general, are aware of the treatment given to non-Muslims and particularly Hindus in Pakistan. No amount of verbal acrobatics by some members will change that.


You missed my point. I never said that minorities are mistreated in Pakistan. India has the worst inequality of citizens in the world due to its caste system.


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

SHAH BAAZ said:


> Look at Amit Shah who is a sanghi with a Muslim name and identity. They even change their names thinking they can fool the Muslim population but not all are blind sheep and can see through their bs.


Umm...how is Amit Shah having Muslim name and identity?


----------



## MastanKhan

GHALIB said:


> your hindu chief justice was acting CJ for three months only, he was not permanent CJ of pakistan.
> 
> give them right to become permanent chief justice .



Hi,

In paksitan---the judge retires at his retirement age---even if he has been in position for a month---.

It is a terrible practice---it is a wasteful practice but it is---.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

Good to see Pakistanis giving important positions to minorities. They should next change their Constitution so that all minorities can aim to get to the highest offices like President, PM, Chief of Army,etc. Or is it too much to ask?



ghazi52 said:


> Hard Times Have Pakistani Hindus Looking to India, Where Some Find Only Disappointment


Why should they even be looking to India? Do you see Indian Muslims looking to get into Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAH BAAZ

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Good to see Pakistanis giving important positions to minorities. They should next change their Constitution so that all minorities can aim to get to the highest offices like President, PM, Chief of Army,etc. Or is it too much to ask?



Too much to ask, this is a Muslim nation. Quite frankly, after Zia we havent had a Muslim leader leading the Country. 

Its time to get back to our roots.



TheGreatMaratha said:


> Umm...how is Amit Shah having Muslim name and identity?



When his heart is a sanghi he can name himself whatever he wants.


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

SHAH BAAZ said:


> Too much to ask, this is a Muslim nation. Quite frankly, after Zia we havent had a Muslim leader leading the Country.
> 
> Its time to get back to our roots.


Will that be a good decision? Getting ultra-religious during an age of progression?

Do you think America/Europe would have progressed this much if they were hardcore Christians?



SHAH BAAZ said:


> When his heart is a sanghi he can name himself whatever he wants.


But Amit Shah is a Hindu name anyway. He is not even naming himself Muslim.


----------



## SHAH BAAZ

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Will that be a good decision? Getting ultra-religious during an age of progression?
> 
> Do you think America/Europe would have progressed this much if they were hardcore Christians?
> 
> 
> But Amit Shah is a Hindu name anyway. He is not even naming himself Muslim.



You think America progressed and yes for materialistic world yes they have, but disease is on rise, infidelity is on rise, immorality, 

So in a sense its all about what you think is actually good. 

When the Jews were getting sent manna and quails, they wanted something else while the food was good for their health and it was directly from Allah. 


Following Islam doesnt mean you cant be progressive. Islam is a political system, offering rights for minorities, women, animals, this pure land. 

We just need to have wisdom to see that Allah created us and has said He wants to honor us but we keep on dishonoring ourselves.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Taking advantage of this to sneak in a Public Service Message for everyone.
> 
> Please, next time you think about or see someone attacking all Hindus or Hinduism in an argument with Indians, politely correct them that by doing so they are also abusing and disrespecting Pakistani citizens like Rahul Dev who follow Hinduism.
> 
> Distinguish between India & Hinduism or Hindutva/Sanghis and Hinduism.


your post is best way of expressing my feeling about respecting all faiths and keeping political hatred seperate from religion 

respectfully putting an argument without degrading faith is a key.
criticism of Iranian and Indian policies must not be extended to hating on shia faith or Hindu faith.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Good to see Pakistanis giving important positions to minorities. They should next change their Constitution so that all minorities can aim to get to the highest offices like President, PM, Chief of Army,etc. Or is it too much to ask?
> 
> 
> Why should they even be looking to India? Do you see Indian Muslims looking to get into Pakistan?



Hi,

No it is not too much to ask---.

Some muslim pakistanis don't understand that it is the SOIL of your BIRTH place that you cherish and want to protect and that is where your loyalties are regardless of your faith---.

It is something in the soil of your birthplace that makes you do that---it is something inherent in your genetic makeup that makes you do that---.

A pakistani hindu or a pakistani Sikh would be as loyal to the flag as any other pakistani muslim---.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dazzler

GHALIB said:


> your hindu chief justice was acting CJ for three months only, he was not permanent CJ of pakistan.
> 
> give them right to become permanent chief justice .



He remained CJ of Sindh high court for long. That counts. Where is your list?


----------



## GHALIB

SHAH BAAZ said:


> Well in India there is no rights. Its paid leadership. In India you want to become a chief justice, well have to follow what the sanghis want or will be removed or worse, killed.
> 
> A title like that is meaningless. Who are you trying to fool?
> 
> Look at Amit Shah who is a sanghi with a Muslim name and identity. They even change their names thinking they can fool the Muslim population but not all are blind sheep and can see through their bs.




*lol are they sanghi ? 





*



Dazzler said:


> He remained CJ of Sindh high court for long. That counts. Where is your list?



here are muslim presidents






muslim CHIEF JUSTICE 
1. MD HIDAYATULLAH 
2.MH BEG
3.AM AHMADI
4.ALTMAS KABIR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

GHALIB said:


> *lol are they sanghi ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> here are muslim presidents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muslim CHIEF JUSTICE
> 1. MD HIDAYATULLAH
> 2.MH BEG
> 3.AM AHMADI
> 4.ALTMAS KABIR


For doing shit on these posts


----------



## GHALIB

seven0seven said:


> For doing shit on these posts



you a real pakistani . don't talk like a knucklehead.


----------



## Ultima Thule

GHALIB said:


> you a real pakistani .


Tell me what they did positive/bet



GHALIB said:


> you a real pakistani . don't talk like a knucklehead.


Tell me what they did positive/better for their representative communities during their terms
These official is just for SHOW OFF NOTHING ELSE YOU INDIOT


----------



## GHALIB

seven0seven said:


> Tell me what they did positive/bet
> 
> 
> Tell me what they did positive/better for their representative communities during their terms
> These official is just for SHOW OFF NOTHING ELSE YOU INDIOT



why don't you give equal rights to monorities even for show off ? why you fear monorities ?


----------



## Ultima Thule

GHALIB said:


> why don't you give equal rights to monorities even for show off ? why you fear monorities ?


TELL US YOU TROLL WHAT THEY DID


----------



## masterchief_mirza

God bless and protect all of our sons and daughters who fight for and protect the Quaid's legacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raider 21

AfrazulMandal said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Hindus and most non Muslims (not all Indians) call ALL MUSLIMS terrorists. Nationalities are secondary.


Sad mentality. That would also mean A. P. J. Abdul Kalam, former Indian president was also a "terrorist" by that mentality.


----------



## araz

He is just another son of the soil. He deserves our respect irrespective of whichever religious denomination he belongs to. Well done Son and God speed.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## loanranger

What gdp session did he get comissioned in? Any idea?


----------



## Mace

Shahzaz ud din said:


> Amid COVID-19 a talented Pakistani Hindu got commission as GD pilot in Pakistan Air Force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rafique Ahmed Khokhar@RafiqueKhokhar
> Congratulations to Rahul Dev on his selection as GD Pilot in Pakistan Air Force (PAF). He hails from a remote village of Tharparkar, Sindh. All our love and prayers for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partab Shivani@PartabShiwani
> Good news during COVID-19 tense situation
> Thar rocked again
> Congratulations , Rahul Dev who hails from very remote village of Tharparkar , has been selected as GD Pilot in Pakistan Air Force. @gabeeno @MJibranNasir @ShehzadRoy @KlasraRauf



Is Rahul Dev the first ever to be considered for selection since 1947? Very sad if true 

However small such gestures it is a good development in the right direction. Pak must go further and enshrine equality for all in its constitution.


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Knuckles said:


> Sad mentality. That would also mean A. P. J. Abdul Kalam, former Indian president was also a "terrorist" by that mentality.


No.

Kalam was a Hindu.


----------



## mwaraitch

In another forum, someone mentioned it as a fake news, I tried to dig deep into and could found it on a number of unauthentic social media kind of sources. So, Sir, could you please advice on the source of this information. Thanks.



Shahzaz ud din said:


> Amid COVID-19 a talented Pakistani Hindu got commission as GD pilot in Pakistan Air Force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rafique Ahmed Khokhar@RafiqueKhokhar
> Congratulations to Rahul Dev on his selection as GD Pilot in Pakistan Air Force (PAF). He hails from a remote village of Tharparkar, Sindh. All our love and prayers for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partab Shivani@PartabShiwani
> Good news during COVID-19 tense situation
> Thar rocked again
> Congratulations , Rahul Dev who hails from very remote village of Tharparkar , has been selected as GD Pilot in Pakistan Air Force. @gabeeno @MJibranNasir @ShehzadRoy @KlasraRauf


----------



## Ghessan

a good thing ends with 10 useless pages. 
again same happened, these a**holes only come to shit their pants here. i don't understand why members follow their line and reply their trolls. just ignore they have the habit of barking like stray dogs and like one does not notice those dogs they too shut the f**k up once ignored. just keep them at their place which they deserve.
JAHALAT KA BEHTEREEN JAWAB KHAMISHI HEY" if someone could ever understand.


----------



## Raider 21

AfrazulMandal said:


> No.
> 
> Kalam was a Hindu.


Born Muslim, died as a Muslim. 

Cheers


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Knuckles said:


> Born Muslim, died as a Muslim.
> 
> Cheers


Ok. If you say so.


----------



## CHI RULES

Iltutmish said:


> Countries have rules you know. In the USA only Natural Born citizens can be the president of the United States. Arnold Schwarzenegger is excluded from that Privilege. Please complain about that in an American forum. They will show you some love for your super secular plans.


Even Sonia Gandhi being an Italian by berth never allowed to contest for PM.



GHALIB said:


> so what if your country is islamic ? you follow democratic system of government , there is no sharia law in your governance . you run modern form of governments ,
> so give equal rights to minorities .
> even in aurangjebs time hindus were appointed top generals , governors of provinces , there were muslim qazis who decided on religious matters .
> 
> kaisi ajeeb baten karta hai gorgin ,
> kaun kahta hai nikah ke baad phere le lo galib ?



Shukar hai Aurangzeeb ki tareef to hoi. In time of Aurangzeeb there was no Islamic Govt rather kingdom having small estates with sub estates. Aurangzeeb himself was a practicing Muslim but never implemented Sharia law. The democracy is not against Islam, yet rules are made in given basics of Islamic Sharia. You should study Islamic Sharia before arguing or counter arguing to change subject. Dalit children burnt alive no shame, Kashmiri girl raped no shame, old Muslim woman died due to suffocation as her house was burnt by young hindu neighbors no shame, even you people cannot face Phoolan Devi killed in the past, in Delhi more than 40 Muslims reportedly killed no shame, the radical Moodi followers blinded an Imam in delhi by acid attack no shame. You have tried to catch a peace loving and well knowledge person Mr Zakir Naik who was respected by many Hindus.
*What you want man you cannot kill millions of Muslims in sub continent you should move for peace let's wish the guy under discussion good luck for future. Mods please close this fruitless discussion.
@Slav Defence @AgNoStiC MuSliM
*


----------



## GHALIB

CHI RULES said:


> Even Sonia Gandhi being an Italian by berth never allowed to contest for PM.



she was elected as leader of congress parliamentary party , but she refused to hold post of PM and offered it to sikh Manmohan singh .
there is no such rule in constitution of india which stops sonia gandhi from being prime minister of india , any citizen of india can hold any post of govt , judiciary, executive , . only criterion is you should be above 25, with sound mind .



CHI RULES said:


> Shukar hai Aurangzeeb ki tareef to hoi. In time of Aurangzeeb there was no Islamic Govt rather kingdom having small estates with sub estates. Aurangzeeb himself was a practicing Muslim but never implemented Sharia law. The democracy is not against Islam, yet rules are made in given basics of Islamic Sharia. You should study Islamic Sharia before arguing or counter arguing to change subject. Dalit children burnt alive no shame, Kashmiri girl raped no shame, old Muslim woman died due to suffocation as her house was burnt by young hindu neighbors no shame, even you people cannot face Phoolan Devi killed in the past, in Delhi more than 40 Muslims reportedly killed no shame, the radical Moodi followers blinded an Imam in delhi by acid attack no shame. You have tried to catch a peace loving and well knowledge person Mr Zakir Naik who was respected by many Hindus.
> *What you want man you cannot kill millions of Muslims in sub continent you should move for peace let's wish the guy under discussion good luck for future. Mods please close this fruitless discussion.
> @Slav Defence @AgNoStiC MuSliM*



i never praised aurangzeb he was tyrant for his hindu subjects , he demolished many big temples he was ready to demolish even shia mosques in golkonda fort but maulvis stopped him from such acts , my point was he was kattar muslim and followed sharia strictly but even in his time sharia did not stop him from giving post of top governors and generals though he was forced to give these post to hindu because of political compulsions , but pakistanis are not giving minorities right of contesting for post of president , chief minister , governor . minorities are stopped by constitution to hold these posts .
regarding other events of riots , i accept this happened in past also , but both parties hindus and muslims are responsible for this , criminals are in both they do it govt will take action .
but high point is constitution of india does not discriminate between minorities and majority population.


----------



## Adonis

Mugen said:


> India is also a country where muslims are lynched in increasing numbers, with millions of them under lock down since more than a year. Here we are celebrating an Individual of our minority background, a stark contrast to what is happening in India and then an Indian comes along acting in a disgusting manner.



Careful Mate....Before equating our treatment of minorities vs theirs'...We have got hardly any good examples like this in past 70 years...whereas they have Presidents, tops scientists, ambassadors, Army generals, billionaire businessmen etc. to quote....besides 35% of Bollywood superstars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Adonis said:


> Careful Mate....Before equating our treatment of minorities vs theirs'...We have got hardly any good examples like this in past 70 years...whereas they have Presidents, tops scientists, ambassadors, Army generals, billionaire businessmen etc. to quote....besides 35% of Bollywood superstars.



thanks sir .


----------



## SecularNationalist

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Taking advantage of this to sneak in a Public Service Message for everyone.
> 
> Please, next time you think about or see someone attacking all Hindus or Hinduism in an argument with Indians, politely correct them that by doing so they are also abusing and disrespecting Pakistani citizens like Rahul Dev who follow Hinduism.
> 
> Distinguish between India & Hinduism or Hindutva/Sanghis and Hinduism.


That's what I said many times on this forum.
Attack RSS hindutva and their version of Hinduism but not in general Hinduism.
Our pakistani Hindus are ours and they are our pride.
Best of luck Rahul in your future endeavors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ivan

S


Shahzaz ud din said:


> Amid COVID-19 a talented Pakistani Hindu got commission as GD pilot in Pakistan Air Force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rafique Ahmed Khokhar@RafiqueKhokhar
> Congratulations to Rahul Dev on his selection as GD Pilot in Pakistan Air Force (PAF). He hails from a remote village of Tharparkar, Sindh. All our love and prayers for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partab Shivani@PartabShiwani
> Good news during COVID-19 tense situation
> Thar rocked again
> Congratulations , Rahul Dev who hails from very remote village of Tharparkar , has been selected as GD Pilot in Pakistan Air Force. @gabeeno @MJibranNasir @ShehzadRoy @KlasraRauf


Superb news!!!
Such a delight to read about him.
Heartiest congratulations dear!
Wish you a bright future ahead!
Pakistan Zindabad!


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

Gentelman said:


> They had a Muslim Air Chief...


Pakistan had five non Muslim Air Chiefs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

Mace said:


> Is Rahul Dev the first ever to be considered for selection since 1947? Very sad if true
> 
> However small such gestures it is a good development in the right direction. Pak must go further and enshrine equality for all in its constitution.


No he is not the first one. PAF record shows at least there were two more Hindu PAF officers who served as flying officers.It was not because of armed forces or their selection criteria.Actually Hindu community had zero interest in going to forces as compared to our christian community.First time in Musharf aera selection criteria was relaxed for Hindu and Sikh communities.Slow and steady their number is increasing.Right now the number is in several hundreds who are from Hindu community and are serving in Armed forces.



Shahzaz ud din said:


> Amid COVID-19 a talented Pakistani Hindu got commission as GD pilot in Pakistan Air Force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rafique Ahmed Khokhar@RafiqueKhokhar
> Congratulations to Rahul Dev on his selection as GD Pilot in Pakistan Air Force (PAF). He hails from a remote village of Tharparkar, Sindh. All our love and prayers for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partab Shivani@PartabShiwani
> Good news during COVID-19 tense situation
> Thar rocked again
> Congratulations , Rahul Dev who hails from very remote village of Tharparkar , has been selected as GD Pilot in Pakistan Air Force. @gabeeno @MJibranNasir @ShehzadRoy @KlasraRauf


Rahul Dev belonged to Bhail Hindu family from Tharparkar. His father was a veterinary doctor.The only veterinary Hospital of Islam kote is named after his late father Dr Tejma Singh.His family currently lives in Islamabad.
Rahul Dev;




Late Dr Tejma Singh father of Rahul Dev


----------

